# Main meals / staple meals



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm trying to eat more and the more I train and eat easier this is becoming.

I'm looking for a few meals that I can cook in bulk so it is ready for next day as well as evening meal.

So far I have beef / chicken stew, beef chilli, Spicy chicken breast in black bean sauce, and minced turkey with chick peas.

All of these are quite straight forward and I can quickly pot up and eat at work next day for another meal.

Do any of you have any suggestions?

Cheers!


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Mate i'm def not the one to ask about diet etc but those meals are right up my street.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

They are all simple foods cooked in one pan and quite high in protein low in carbs etc.

I also love simply bake chicken breasts wrapped in bacon, from tesco, comes with stuffing, sausages and gravy. 2 for 6.00 85g of protein and takes 40. Mins to cook. I chuck in some carrots and sweet potatoe to roast with it.

But can't take that work next day.

Ideally is like few more variations / ideas to keep food interesting x


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Sbag Bol. You can always cook up a load of rice and it keeps for a couple a day in the fridge mate.

I always cook 2 days worth of chicken breasts aswell as they can keep in the fridge.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hit send by mistake, I'll continue.... Keep interesting cancelling need to buy food just for day time meals etc

Anything that keeps for day or two or can be frozen I like


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers jord, summer coming think have to get used to hot rice meal in night that can be tasty chilled next day. Thinking of looking up some mince biriani...


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers fleg!!

I have a mince meat meal book someone bought me for a joke one year, I may see if anything in there. Turkey mince be good to master as looks super lean!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Turkey mince is very nice mate I've made a bolognaise with that before


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I tried doing chilli with it using that instead of beef and chick peas instead of kidney beans. Lacked the creaminess from beef fat I guess!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

http://zackkingkhan.com/Blogs.aspx?b=60

Zack khan makes up a nice meal on this video on his blog.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Chicken, rice, veg...simples.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^^but boring lol^^^*


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm trying to mix it up as much as I can although they the type of meals if cook before just replaced potato for sweet potato, rice and pasta for whole meal ones.


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

I dont like beef but chicken breast would be good.


----------

